# Can bringing the wrong copy of your resume to an interview impact you negatively?



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

With the jobs I've been applying to, each wanted slightly different information included. While most of them read relatively the same, I've been working with resumes 7-13. That's how they're titled. Resume 7, Resume 8, etc. 

I have a job interview coming up and went to go print out extra copies to bring with me, but I can't remember which one was submitted for this particular job and several could apply. I should have had the foresight to write these down, but didn't. I was just barreling through applications (because job hunting sucks). I've tried looking up my original application to view it, but it hasn't been stored anywhere that I can pull up and review. 

Would bringing a slightly different resume than submitted to a job seem dishonest since each focus on or include different things? Or is it better to simply not bring copies. I've always done this though, in case they wanted to reference it on the spot during the interview.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

Is there any way you could narrow it down to a couple that you're pretty sure this was the job that you applied for? Because I'll assume that you wrote a tailored resume based on the job description you're applying for. But to answer to your question it may show that you were not quite organized or prepared for the interview. Usually HR people will print off what they have for review and might bring it into the interview. You can always hand them an updated copy at that point. Act like you meant to do that and confuse them a little then change the subject LOL


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

What is your industry?


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

If you have to ask, then yes, but slight differences are 'things that just happen'


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I like the narrow down format

I have 5 resumes

1. For entry positions in my industry. 
This just highlights my experience at the core level. It highlights my higher experience but minimizes it. So I can command highest entry wage but not get told they are afraid I am over qualified and will ditch or get bored. 

2. For my main skill managing. 
This highlights my managing experience very specific and in depth. It is set up so I can command the most for skill but does not look like I am trying to over sell myself and would leave the role. 

3. Step up in either specialized roles, or director roles. 
I have enough experience I can highlight through managing to generally get interview. So I use this resume to show I have all the necessary skills to be specialized or director. This usually means being broader than the #2. To highlight enough not as specific. 

4. Generalized coordinator resume. 
I leave this one not industry specific. It is highlighting I can be a coordinator essentially anywhere with my skillset. I use this for home building industry applications, or office coordinator applications. It is to keep options open. This is often the resume I have up on my indeed as it covers most areas for all the above roles and will not have damage if I have a specified resume expanding for 1-3. But this resume covers the most ground. 

5. Photography, marketing/advertising, outreach, media content
This is usually using all my side hustle work, mixed with 1-3 skills but is framed more like the coordinator resume. 

I think you should do what you do in still bringing a paper copy. Looks more professional. Even if they have a digital copy. It does not hurt to have a more amplified resume that expands further than a generic one on indeed.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I've generally been applying for Admin positions. I think I narrowed it down to three. Like I said, they read the same, but slight changes, or bringing specific skills to the forefront. I think I'm going to go with the one I've submitted the most and hope it's closest to, or if not, the same one. 

I really like your idea, Warp, of saying it's an updated one. I will be subtle in this though, "I'm sure you have my resume on file, but also wanted to provide you with a copy of my most recent should you like to reference it during this interview," then move on, like...what? I don't see a problem, do you see a problem? 😁

See how I just casually slipped that, "most recent," in there?


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

No, that'd never be a problem.
Nobody is taking resumes that serious. If it's still your name and contact details, nobody cares about other aspects.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> With the jobs I've been applying to, each wanted slightly different information included. While most of them read relatively the same, I've been working with resumes 7-13. That's how they're titled. Resume 7, Resume 8, etc.
> 
> I have a job interview coming up and went to go print out extra copies to bring with me, but I can't remember which one was submitted for this particular job and several could apply. I should have had the foresight to write these down, but didn't. I was just barreling through applications (because job hunting sucks). I've tried looking up my original application to view it, but it hasn't been stored anywhere that I can pull up and review.
> 
> Would bringing a slightly different resume than submitted to a job seem dishonest since each focus on or include different things? Or is it better to simply not bring copies. I've always done this though, in case they wanted to reference it on the spot during the interview.


I'd always bring a hard copy but the reality is, they usually already have a hard copy printed out if they're considering you, they would of read your C.V already.

BTW is your name a pun for misaligned to describe that you're a bad girl or a woman thats headed in the wrong direction? If so, cool name, me like.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> I'd always bring a hard copy but the reality is, they usually already have a hard copy printed out if they're considering you, they would of read your C.V already.
> 
> BTW is your name a pun for misaligned to describe that you're a bad girl or a woman thats headed in the wrong direction? If so, cool name, me like.


It's supposed to be taken either way, depending on the day. Some days I'm Ms. Aligned, solid. Other days I'm _spits in palm and slicks back hair_ Misaligned. Muuwaaahahaha. 😈

So, just got back from the interview. I hope it went well. 

Realized I'm probably over qualified, but that might be seen as a good thing as they explained to me their department was relatively new. They didn't seem to like the fact I was no longer working at my old job which was basically this job but at a much higher level/pay scale. One of the interviewers winced upon realizing that, probably wondering why I'm no longer working there then...if everything was so "perfect". It's also been a long time since I interviewed so I may have rambled a bit while I was trying to think of the answers to the questions which were a bit redundant, and I was trying to avoid redundant answers. 

The good news, I got three group laughs during it, and I think I may have nailed the pre-interview test. 

Ah well, what's done is done. Nothing to do but wait to hear back. And in the meantime, it's vodka o'clock! Don't judge me, I totally entroverted today. So, I earned it.

Oh! No one seemed to mention the resume, but also it's not like they were sitting there comparing them in front of me. So, idk.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> It's supposed to be taken either way, depending on the day. Some days I'm Ms. Aligned, solid. Other days I'm _spits in palm and slicks back hair_ Misaligned. Muuwaaahahaha. 😈


Ohhh, everytime I saw your name I was like hmm… not sure whether it’s Ms. Aligned (good girl) or Misaligned (bad girl), kept thinking it’s either or when it was both which is obviously far more realistic since we’ve all got our good side and our bad.



Ms. Aligned said:


> So, just got back from the interview. I hope it went well.
> 
> Realized I'm probably over qualified, but that might be seen as a good thing as they explained to me their department was relatively new. They didn't seem to like the fact I was no longer working at my old job which was basically this job but at a much higher level/pay scale. One of the interviewers winced upon realizing that, probably wondering why I'm no longer working there then...if everything was so "perfect". It's also been a long time since I interviewed so I may have rambled a bit while I was trying to think of the answers to the questions which were a bit redundant, and I was trying to avoid redundant answers.
> 
> ...


God, the amount of times job recruiters tried to offer me jobs and low balled me made me wanna put on my LinkedIn: don’t send me any offers lower than $XXXXXX, thank you.

It’s in deed suspicious why you’re taking a demotion with a big salary cut essentially so depending on your answer as to why, it may or may not go well.

Skeptical interviewer may think there’s something wrong with you, beggars can’t be choosers so you didn’t do well at your previous job, couldn’t get better offers and had to settle for this one.

Optimistic interviewer may think wow she’s overqualified and working for less than before, what a catch!

Do you drink your vodka straight or mixed with other stuff?


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> Ohhh, everytime I saw your name I was like hmm… not sure whether it’s Ms. Aligned (good girl) or Misaligned (bad girl), kept thinking it’s either or when it was both which is obviously far more realistic since we’ve all got our good side and our bad.














ENTJudgement said:


> God, the amount of times job recruiters tried to offer me jobs and low balled me made me wanna put on my LinkedIn: don’t send me any offers lower than $XXXXXX, thank you.
> 
> It’s in deed suspicious why you’re taking a demotion with a big salary cut essentially so depending on your answer as to why, it may or may not go well.
> 
> ...


My official response is, I left because of family circumstances. Which have now been resolved.



ENTJudgement said:


> Do you drink your vodka straight or mixed with other stuff?


Diet coke. But vodka and diet coke'oclock just sounds stupid. Lol!


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> My official response is, I left because of family circumstances. Which have now been resolved.


This answers the question of why you left but doesn't answer why you're willing to take this job for far less pay and essentially a demotion but hopefully they aren't as skeptical as I am . If I was to make something up, I'd try identify what is unique or special about that particular company/location/office etc... then make that the fake reason as to why I'm willing to take a financial hit to work for them, a prime example would be if they have some sort of scheme which helps society/a cause/environment or have more ethnical methods etc... It would be extremely easy to then say I support that cause and love your more ethnical methods and because of that I'm willing to take a financial hit to work for your company over another.


Ms. Aligned said:


> Diet coke. But vodka and diet coke'oclock just sounds stupid. Lol!


:O I always thought Vodka was mixed with lemonade or red bull


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

OMG! I got the fucking job!!!!!!! BOOM! That's how it's fucking DONE! 

And, the hiring process is lengthy so I still have time to interview for the other job next week, just to see where it goes. Omg, my heart is beating out of my chest right now. WHAT?!?!?! Hahahahah!


----------

